# Question about farm



## rlcampbell (Jan 23, 2014)

Okay, I am new to farming and very new to Goats. We have three lovely babies that I enjoy spending time with. We purchase a 5 acre lot but a lot of it is hillside. We want to be able to fence in a portion of one hillside to raise our goats. My question is there is an awful lot of Cedar trees I think these are Easter Cedar. I want them to stay there for shad for the girls, but I am worried about them eating them. We feed ours Hay and Dumor Goat pelleted formula. They each get a full cup of pellets in morning and night and ONe to two flakes of Hay a day. These little gals are only about 9wks old. We have two Mini Manchas (Molly and Maggie) and a Nigeriean Dwarf (Abby) if I cut the limbs up to the point they cannot chew on them will they be ok? Or do I need to clear cut the entire area unless I find other types of trees in there?
Any help would be appreciated thanks in Advance
Regina


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Eastern Red Cedar is great, It is not really toxic. Eating large amounts of the berries can cause diarrhea, but goats don't really forage bare ground for berries. I have a line of Cedar trees all along one side of my property and the goats have nibbled at them for years without any harm.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If you want the trees cleared....the goats will do it for you! We have some in our goat pasture and they eat the bark off the trunk since we trimmed the branches up. Hasn't hurt them yet....but it's a tad bit hard on the windbreak. LOL


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, I probably should have pointed out that mine are wrapped in 6 foot chain link around the trunks.


----------

